# AMD Gaming Rig



## bssunilreddy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

I want to buy a AMD GAMING RIG. I am from Hyderabad.

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office  work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid  the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans:Gaming

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans:70,000

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:Yes

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:Windows 7 x64 SP1

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans:240GB SSD

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans:No.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:I already have Dell 22" LED Monitor,Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB,Logitech G400 Mouse,Logitech Z313 Speakers.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans:Feb,2013

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans:By an assembler.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans:Hyderabad and buying locally only.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: 						I went for a AMD Config because Intel Sandy or Ivy chipset does not have any future after 2-3 years where as AMD Piledriver FX 8350(2012) and AMD Steamroller(2014) are all on the same AM3+ Chipset which has long upgrade path compared to Intel.So I choose to buy AMD Config. Also now the games are optimized to only 2-4 cores but in future they may be optimized to more than 4 cores which is where the FX and Steamroller come into prominence.



I went with the following Configuration :

AMD FX 8350 -12000,

Asus M5A99FXA Pro R2.0 -10300,

Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB -14950,

Intel 335 240GB SSD -10500,

Seasonic SS660KM -7500,

Corsair 300R (Side-Window) -4300,

Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -2850,

Corsair H40 Cooler -3250,

Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1000,

CM 120mm BLUE LED Fans 4Pcs -1800.

TOTAL -68,450.

What might be the best UPS for the above configuration as I am not able to decide between APC 800VA or APC 1100VA. Also why 800VA is more costly than 1100VA. I saw several reviews where ATI Radeon 7850 is steamrolled by GeForce GTX 660 by a good 10-12 fps. The nvidia has Physx as a added bonus even though ATI has 256 bit bus and Nvidia has only 192 bit bus.So I went the nvidia route in choosing a GPU and AMD route in choosing a CPU. Also Corsair H40 would be enough for reaching 4.8GHz rite.I never bought a AMD System before that's why I want to be safe than sorry later on.


Later on I intend to get another Intel 335 240GB SATA3 SSD from Canada when my sister comes here in June,13. I want to know the Overclocking settings for Asus M5A99FXA Pro R2.0 Bios with AMD FX 8350 CPU. Are there any guides available so that I can safely overclock to 4.8GHz. I want to know If I SLI GTX 660 what is it equivalent to, I mean which GPU.Please clarify my doubts fellow TDF'ians.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 21, 2013)

AMD FX 8350 ~12000
Asus M5a97 ~6900
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8 GB `~2600
Corsair GS 700 ~5600
CM Elite 430 ~2900
Optical drive ~1000
WD 1 TB Black ~6200(This should be enough as you are planning to go for a 240 GB SSD later)
Sapphire HD 7970 ~29000

Total 66,500
This leaves around 3.5k for CPU Cooler


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2013)

Change the PSU to Cooler Master GX 750 or Corsair TX650M (modular)
Skip the SSD, get the one which your sister will bring and invest that 10k into GPU.
do not get the gtx 660 non ti version, you can get GTX 670 or HD7970 for around 27k if you skip the ssd


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 21, 2013)

I have no idea about UPS though
Also if your worried about AMD GPU and physX there is always an option for Hybrid PhysX

CM is not a good option for PSU


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 21, 2013)

Cpu : Intel i5 3570k	14000
Cooler : CM 212 Evo	2100
Motherboard : Gigabyte z77x ud3h	12800
GPU : Sapphire VaporX 7950	22500
Ram : Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz 2 X 4gb	3050
Hard Disk : Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb	6000
Power Supply : Corsair GS600	4500
Optical Drive : Asus DRW-24B3ST	1050
Cabinet : Corsair 300R	4000
TOTAL 70000
*If GAMING IS THE ONLY PURPOSE THAN GO WITH I5 3570K*


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 21, 2013)

And as you have made a poll about different Processors 
An intel i5 k series with z77 would allow only HD 7950 

And i5 3570k+HD 7950 < FX 8350 + HD 7970


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 21, 2013)

CarlonSamuels said:


> And as you have made a poll about different Processors
> An intel i5 k series with z77 would allow only HD 7950
> 
> And i5 3570k+HD 7950 < FX 8350 + HD 7970


at 1080p 7950 @ 22.5k is more value for money imo


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2013)

CarlonSamuels said:


> CM is not a good option for PSU



What went wrong, I always thought they made quality psu?


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What went wrong, I always thought they made quality psu?



corsair gs series are better than cm gx series


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 21, 2013)

Agreed HD 7950 is VFM but OP can get a HD 7970 which is a beast card and OC's quite well


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 21, 2013)

check this out...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 21, 2013)

Why nobody is not recommending AMD Rig. I have clearly specified the reasons also.

I want a modular PSU which is cheap and does nobody have Overclocking Guide for FX 8350 here in TDF.

*@carlonsamuels* What is Hybrid Physx and Asus M5a97 ~6900 does not have USB 3.0 Front Panel MB connector.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

As for PSU Corsair should be the first choice. For GPU 7970 would be the ideal choice. For UPS APC 800VA would also suffice. 



bavusani said:


> Why nobody is not recommending AMD Rig. I have clearly specified the reasons also.
> 
> I want a modular PSU which is cheap and does nobody have Overclocking Guide for FX 8350 here in TDF.



Hmmm......actually at present scenario Intel is leading in Gaming performance but AMD is better overall. I would suggest you to go for AMD.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 21, 2013)

That is HD 7950 with boost vs Stock 7970 
OP can OC the HD 7970 to Ghz easily 

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 21, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Why nobody is not recommending AMD Rig. I have clearly specified the reasons also..


The intel config i suggested will last for atleast a couple of years with regular hardware updates.. But if you really want amd then here you go... 

Cpu : AMD FX8350 11800
Cooler : CM 212 Evo 2100
Motherboard : Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 13800
GPU : Sapphire VaporX 7950 22500
Ram : Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz 2 X 4gb 3050
Hard Disk : Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb 6000
Power Supply : Corsair HX650 6500
Optical Drive : Asus DRW-24B3ST 1050
Cabinet : Corsair 300R 4000
TOTAL 70800

Hope this helps Cheeros


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 21, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Why nobody is not recommending AMD Rig. I have clearly specified the reasons also.
> 
> I want a modular PSU which is cheap and does nobody have Overclocking Guide for FX 8350 here in TDF.
> 
> @carlonsamuels What is Hybrid Physx and Asus M5a97 ~6900 does not have USB 3.0 Front Panel MB connector.



Hybrid PhysX allows you to use your AMD card as Graphical processing Unit and Nvidia Card as PhysX Processing unit
Using which you can use a cheap low end nvidia card with high end AMD card

Accommodating a Modular PSU will mean giving up on a good GPU 

About the mobo i did not know that here is a modified rig

AMD FX 8350 ~12000
 Asus M5A99FXA Pro R2.0 -10300
 Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8 GB `~2600
 Corsair GS 600 ~4600
 CM Elite 430 ~2900
 Optical drive ~1000
 WD 1 TB Black ~6200(This should be enough as you are planning to go for a 240 GB SSD later)
 Sapphire HD 7970 ~29000

~69000

You might have to postpone the CPU cooler or get a 120 GB SSD+CPU cooler later


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2013)

Physx sucks man.. dont go for physx.. only a few handful of games use Physx... and one can play good without Physx enabled.

getting an Nvidia card for Physx is a waste of money.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Physx sucks man..


PhysX dosen't suck... 

But its true that right now amd cards are better value for money


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> PhysX dosen't suck...
> 
> But its true that right now amd cards are better value for money



Well it doesn't suck but TBH its more of a dead tech so investing money for this is totally waste.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 21, 2013)

FX8350+CHV Z...
rest will fall into place


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 21, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> FX8350+CHV Z...
> rest will fall into place



What is meant by FX8350+CHV Z... I can't understand.

Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB SLI =? I mean which GPU equivalent? I will SLI the above setup later in the year.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ If you are planning for SLI in Q4 this year then better to get a better single card setup.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 21, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What is meant by FX8350+CHV Z... I can't understand.
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB SLI =? I mean which GPU equivalent? I will SLI the above setup later in the year.


it mean fx 8350 as proccy and crosshair V formula -z as mobo


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2013)

if you are buying from hyd i highly recommend you to buy components from Arun computers CTC as they offer very good competitive prices..i myself bought a budget gaming pc from them for about 42k..very much satisfied 

also refer this thread...this person also bought his pc from arun computers and he also had about your budget

good luck


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 21, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What is meant by FX8350+CHV Z... I can't understand.
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB SLI =? I mean which GPU equivalent? I will SLI the above setup later in the year.





nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> it mean fx 8350 as proccy and crosshair V formula -z as mobo



there you have it...


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jan 22, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> if you are buying from hyd i highly recommend you to buy components from Arun computers CTC as they offer very good competitive prices..i myself bought a budget gaming pc from them for about 42k..very much satisfied
> 
> also refer this thread...this person also bought his pc from arun computers and he also had about your budget
> 
> good luck




The funny thing is that it was the "OP" that suggested Arun Computers to Jagannadh, go through the thread again.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 22, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> The funny thing is that it was the "OP" that suggested Arun Computers to Jagannadh, go through the thread again.



It was *I* who suggested to *Jagannadh* to go to Arun Computers for buying an Intel RIG. I myself have bought an Intel RIG in May,12 from Arun computers but the MB Bios chip of Asrock Z77 EXT4 got corrupted and is not booting any OS Installation properly and that's why I intended to buy a AMD Gaming RIG instead.I called Asrock CC but to no avail they say because of improper electric discharge my bios chip got corrupted and it comes under physical damage and is not covered under warranty they say.Also 1 of my RAM slot also got bent while installing CM Hyper 212 Evo cooler. So they are not going to give me a replacement.*I am VOUCHING that I will never in my life will go for an Intel RIG ever again*.The main thing is every time I need to press CMOS button in order to clear values and boot into the OS Installation on the second time its really frustrating to me to install any OS in this way.



Now I got a good QUOTATION from another shop called PL.Computers which is follows:

AMD FX 8350 -11900,

Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 -10300,

Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB -14850,

Intel 335 240GB SSD -10500,

Seasonic X660 -7500,

Corsair 300R -4250,

Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -3000,

Corsair H60 Cooler -3700,

Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1000,

CM 120mm BLUE LED Fans 4Pcs -1700.

TOTAL -68,700.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

Prices are quite nice. I would suggest you to go for a Corsair SMPS if you can. Also I would have preferred a 7870 instead of 660.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Prices are quite nice. I would suggest you to go for a Corsair SMPS if you can. Also I would have preferred a 7870 instead of 660.



The Corsair HX650 was 8.5k & AX750 was 10.8k which is really costly and out of my budget and I really wanted a fully modular PSU.So I went with the Seasonic X660.Also 7870 is steamrolled by 660 in many tests that I have seen in several reviews.

*EXCUSE* me if I am posting in the wrong Section I don't know where to post this:-

I wanted to know how much can I sell my old Intel RIG for: Actually it cost me 61.9k in May,2012.
The flipkart prices are actually overpriced but I am posting the wishlist as it will give a rough idea as to the present cost and how much I can actually sell the components in the cabinet.

Flipkart.com: Bavusani-6281's WishList: bavusani-6281 Wishlist

But I got a Quotation of my old RIG from Arun Computers and PL.Computers from CTC,Secunderabad which is as follows:
I bought whole RIG except CPU from Arun Computers (Secunderabad) and 3570k from Golchha Computers (Bangalore)

Intel Core i5 3570k -13950,
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 -10500,
Sapphire 7850 2GB OC -14500,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -6000,
Corsair GS600 -4600,
Corsair 400R -5000,
CM Hyper 212 Evo Cooler -2200,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -2850,
Asus 24B3ST DVDRW -1000,
CM 120mm RED LED 2 Fans -900.
TOTAL -61500.
Now CAN anybody tell me for how much can I sell the components for.....


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 22, 2013)

this what you want: Bazaar

btw, isnt the ASRock Z77 Ext4 mobo defective??


----------



## Naxal (Jan 22, 2013)

sorry but there is recycling..

why buying same / similar products again and again ??

you can reuse almost everything from that Intel CPU


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

Well thats a restriction with Corsair, anyway Seasonic is equally good its just that Corsair ASS is real nice. As for GPU its your call really, 7870 and 660 are very close in performance and 7870 has other advantages also and I would have chosen it but thats just me.


----------



## Myth (Jan 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *I am VOUCHING that I will never in my life will go for an Intel RIG ever again*



I dont see how Intel is to blame here. Its either asrock or the psu. I am betting the problem was with asrock.




bavusani said:


> The Corsair HX650 was 8.5k & AX750 was 10.8k which is really costly and out of my budget and I really wanted a fully modular PSU.So I went with the Seasonic X660.Also 7870 is steamrolled by 660 in many tests that I have seen in several reviews.


Corsair CMPSU-650HX NVIDIA SLI and 80+ Certified 650W Modular Power
Corsair CMPSU-750HX NVIDIA SLI and 80+ Silver Certified 750W Modular

The gpu performance order is something like 7850 < 660 < 7870 < 660ti < 7950



bavusani said:


> *EXCUSE* me if I am posting in the wrong Section I don't know where to post this:-



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/139625-how-much-can-i-sell-my-old-stuff.html


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> It was *I* who suggested to *Jagannadh* to go to Arun Computers for buying an Intel RIG. I myself have bought an Intel RIG in May,12 from Arun computers but the MB Bios chip of Asrock Z77 EXT4 got corrupted and is not booting any OS Installation properly and that's why I intended to buy a AMD Gaming RIG instead.I called Asrock CC but to no avail they say because of improper electric discharge my bios chip got corrupted and it comes under physical damage and is not covered under warranty they say.Also 1 of my RAM slot also got bent while installing CM Hyper 212 Evo cooler. So they are not going to give me a replacement.*I am VOUCHING that I will never in my life will go for an Intel RIG ever again*.The main thing is every time I need to press CMOS button in order to clear values and boot into the OS Installation on the second time its really frustrating to me to install any OS in this way.



how did this happen ? power fluctuation ? you were not using a ups?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> The intel config i suggested will last for atleast a couple of years with regular hardware updates.. But if you really want amd then here you go...
> 
> Cpu : AMD FX8350 11800
> Cooler : CM 212 Evo 2100
> ...



Out of curiosity I am asking from where did you get the above mentioned price they are very quite nice.Please provide me links or shop walla number if you might.



ghouse12311 said:


> how did this happen ? power fluctuation ? you were not using a ups?



Yes you got me at during June,12 I have given my UPS for repair and I think it is because of power fluctuation only.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Yes you got me at during June,12 I have given my UPS for repair and I think it is because of power fluctuation only.



where do you live in Hyderabad? i am using my new PC without UPS and there a lot of power cuts in my area...now i have to buy a UPS...


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Out of curiosity I am asking from where did you get the above mentioned price they are very quite nice.Please provide me links or shop walla number if you might.


All the prices from multiple shops in nehru place, DELHI....
Shops name P.L Computers, Cost to Cost, Computer Empire, Mass Computers & SMC International.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2013)

So, the final config from after the discussion is:

CPU-> AMD FX 8350
MOBO-> Asus crosshair V formula
RAM-> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz
GPU-> HD 7950 (or HD7970 if you can accommodate it in your budget)
PSU-> Corsair GS600
CABINET-> Corsair 300R
CPU COOLER-> Corsair H60
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW


----------



## Cilus (Jan 23, 2013)

Get Asus Sabertooth 990FX at 15K and invest the rest of the money to get Sapphire HD 7970 normal Dual fan version. It is available at Vedant Computer, Kolkata, at 27.8K including tax.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2013)

This is what I have decided so far...AMD FX 8350 -11900,Biostar TA990FXE -8300,Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB -14850,Intel 335 240GB SSD -10500,Seasonic X660 -7500,Corsair 300R -4250,Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -3000,Corsair H60 Cooler -3700,Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1000,CM 120mm BLUE LED Fans 4Pcs -1700.TOTAL -66,700.

All the above components except cabby & dvdrw have 3 years warranty and I went through a video walkthrough of AMD FX 8350 overclocking on Biostar TA990FXE to 4.8GHz.It was quite nice and informative.I will do just like that.In the mB bios itself there are 3 preset modes  to overclock and if I want to overclock manually also by using T-Overclocker software in windows I can experiment till I reach a stable overclock or what I want(4.8GHz).

I was not able to overclock my Intel rig even to 4.2GHz from 3.2GHz on air using Hyper 212 Evo,it crashes and bsods occur.But now I am going to use H60 cooler so I think it would be very easy to reach even 5.0Ghz.The video I saw has temps touching 68-70degrees on a 4.8GHz overclock. I think that's enough to get good frame rates.

Later on I will SLI with another GTX 660 which crosses GTX 680 performance as well.

These are videos which gives a fair idea of Biostar MB Overclocking:

*Overclocking*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhB-0IOwdto

*Biostar MB Unboxing*
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmaV_x2a8YI


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> The Corsair HX650 was 8.5k & AX750 was 10.8k which is really costly and out of my budget and I really wanted a fully modular PSU.So I went with the Seasonic X660.*Also 7870 is steamrolled by 660 in many tests that I have seen in several reviews.*




Guess you have confused with 660*Ti*, the 660 is a much slower card:-

*media.bestofmicro.com/T/W/352292/original/AVG-Perf-HIGH.png

Of course, individual benchmark results will vary.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2013)

Skud said:


> Guess you have confused with 660*Ti*, the 660 is a much slower card:-
> 
> *media.bestofmicro.com/T/W/352292/original/AVG-Perf-HIGH.png
> 
> Of course, individual benchmark results will vary.



 If its GTX660Ti you are going with, good, but if are thiking to go with GTX660 not-ti version, then let it be known that there are better cards for the same price, especially HD7850


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If its GTX660Ti you are going with, good, but if are thiking to go with GTX660 not-ti version, then let it be known that there are better cards for the same price, especially HD7850



gtx 660 is better value for money imo.. 
According to the chart provided we can conclude the following:
GTX 660 for Rs14500 provides 136.5% performance
GTX 660 Ti for Rs19500 provides 150.7% performance
So to get 15% performance you have to pay 30% more.. That is *nuisance* ..
*
ON THE OTHER HAND HD7870 @ 16.5K IS THE BEST CHOICE AVAILABLE IN THE MaRKET*


----------



## Skud (Jan 23, 2013)

Even that's an older chart, with newer drivers things will be bit more skewed towards AMD cards. In any case, a 660 below 15k is not a bad deal IMO apart from its 192-bit memory bus width.

If you have the extra budget, the 7870 is a steal though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 24, 2013)

Skud said:


> Even that's an older chart, with newer drivers things will be bit more skewed towards AMD cards. In any case, a 660 below 15k is not a bad deal IMO apart from its 192-bit memory bus width.
> 
> If you have the extra budget, the 7870 is a steal though.



GTX 660 Ti is out of my budget so I think 7870  & 8GB 2133MHz ram also can be put in the config which comes to total-69.55k as my budget is only 70k. *Thanks guys* for helping me decide on a very good config which stands as follows:

AMD FX 8350 -11900,
Biostar TA990FXE -8300,
Gigabyte 7870 2GB OC -16500,
Intel 335 240GB SSD -10500,
Seasonic X660 -7500,
Corsair 300R -4250,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 2133MHz -4200,
Corsair H60 Cooler -3700,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1000,
CM 120mm BLUE LED Fans 4Pcs -1700.
TOTAL -69,550.

Can I fit GTX670 in a budget of 25k I mean if I can extend my budget by another 10k.Now *GTX660 is 15k + 10k=25k will GTX670* come within this or not? don't know.Also *will GTX670 performance exceed 7950*.


----------



## sbuddhala (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi bavusani,
Im planning to buy pc in Arun computers wld u plz refer me any person as im going to purchase


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2013)

sbuddhala said:


> Hi bavusani,
> Im planning to buy pc in Arun computers wld u plz refer me any person as I am going to purchase



what is the configuration you want to buy and when.please mention and also the budget OK. If you want to buy definitely from *Arun Computers* only, you can call *Mr.Raghu (9849457428)*. He is the boss of Arun.He always gives fair prices only compared to other computers shops at least other shops will quote 10% extra on overall budget.So ask only for Mr.Raghu and tell him that sunil (I bought my PC in May,12) sent you.OK.Also *PM* me your contact number.OK.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

As for GPU I would suggest you to go for Sapphire, their ASS was good when I needed.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2013)

Biostar TA990FXE, the choice of Motherboard is really poor. Biostar 880FX board comes with a 4 Phase Analogue VRM which is not at all suitable for good overclocking in long run. Get either Gigabyte GA-990FX-UD3 @ 9.5K or MSI 990FXA-GD65 at 9.03K.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 26, 2013)

@op i don't understand the point of ur buying new rig if ur mobo is defective buy a new mobo why going for the whole rig??

also as far as intel is concerned i m using intel p4 processor from last 10 years without any flaws....
and for amd i can't say anything as i have no experience of using it....

and @all u guys telling that fx 8350 is better than i7 3770k in terms of gaming and overall performance???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> @op i don't understand the point of ur buying new rig if ur mobo is defective buy a new mobo why going for the whole rig??
> 
> also as far as intel is concerned i m using intel p4 processor from last 10 years without any flaws....
> and for amd i can't say anything as i have no experience of using it....
> ...



I asked opinions regarding the best future proof config keeping in mind present Piledriver and future Steamroller which are based on the same AM3+ chipset as the life period of my rig will be extended by another 4 years.Some have suggested i5 and some have suggested FX as my preference is the latter one.I decided to go for AMD based RIG.

As for the configuration decided upon I have the following config in mind:

AMD FX 8350 -11900,
Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 -13500,
Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X -22000,
Intel 335 240GB SSD -10500,
Seasonic X660 -7500,
Corsair 300R -4250,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -3000,
Corsair H60 Cooler -3700,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1000,
CM 120mm BLUE 4 LED Fans -1700.
TOTAL -79,050.

I have finally decided to extend my budget by 10k and get a good MB like Asus Sabertooth 990FX. and a good GPU like Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X.

*"Any suggestions are most welcome in this regard".*


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> and @all u guys telling that fx 8350 is better than i7 3770k in terms of gaming and overall performance???



No we are saying that AMD provides better VFM than Intel.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 26, 2013)

IMO crosair 400r would be better for you....


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought Corsair HX650 @ Snapdeal for 7878 INR with interest free 6 month EMI
CORSAIR CMPSU-650HX 650 Watts PSU - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal
Received it in 4 to 5 days after placing order and packaging was also very good.



bavusani said:


> The Corsair HX650 was 8.5k & AX750 was 10.8k which is really costly and out of my budget and I really wanted a fully modular PSU.So I went with the Seasonic X660.Also 7870 is steamrolled by 660 in many tests that I have seen in several reviews.
> 
> *EXCUSE* me if I am posting in the wrong Section I don't know where to post this:-
> 
> ...


----------



## Myth (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats !! 
Some good pics would be nice


----------

